# compressed vertabrae



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello all, the first week end of October (2004) I took the hard way down off of a 2 story roof, landing flat of my back.  The good news is that I remembered to empty my lungs on the way down and made (at least) an attempt to slap out on impact.  Bad news is that I ended up with a small tear in the rotator cuff and a badly compressed sacral vert.  The shoulder is back to 100% thanks to some serious physical therapy, no more pain from the vert itself but am still having serious muscle stiffness on the lower left side of the back (constantly knotted) that requires just a little getting used to and severe burning in the area when I have to sit more than about 15 minutes at a time...and I'm a truck driver.  The burning is usually relieved by placing a towel behind my back as a lumbar support.  I've discussed this with my physical therapist but only got the wise crack answer "Oh, that's just old age."  I'm only 34.  He has prescribed side stretches, bridges and core strengthening exercises but I've hit a plateau that doesn't show any sign of breaking.  Any other ideas for convincing the knots in my lower back to go away?


----------



## GAB (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Jeff,

What you might want to do is to see a Dr and get an Xray of your lower back, it sounds like a compressed disc. It is in the S-1 and L-5 sounds like, if it gives you a burning sensation it usually has to do with a pinched nerve.

Vertabrae is a bone, and the disc is in between, they rupture and can cause the problem you are talking about.

Make sure you follow it up soon, it will only get worse...

Regards, Gary


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Gary, I've already done the x-ray thing.  It is most definetly a compressed vert...looks like someone stepped on a marshmallow.  The doctor that did the original x-rays gave me some pain killers, told me to stay on the couch for a couple of weeks and left it at that.  Doctor number two (the follow up) just wrote me a prescription for physical therapy.  I've been doing the PT for almost 3 months now and it has done wonders for the shoulder injury and to a lesser extent the back.  I agree that it seems like a pinched nerve and am thinking of seeking an accupuncturist in the area.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 5, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Gary, I've already done the x-ray thing. It is most definetly a compressed vert...looks like someone stepped on a marshmallow. The doctor that did the original x-rays gave me some pain killers, told me to stay on the couch for a couple of weeks and left it at that. Doctor number two (the follow up) just wrote me a prescription for physical therapy. I've been doing the PT for almost 3 months now and it has done wonders for the shoulder injury and to a lesser extent the back. I agree that it seems like a pinched nerve and am thinking of seeking an accupuncturist in the area.


 Has anyone suggested a very good, reputable chiropractor?

 - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Feb 5, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Gary, I've already done the x-ray thing. It is most definetly a compressed vert...looks like someone stepped on a marshmallow. The doctor that did the original x-rays gave me some pain killers, told me to stay on the couch for a couple of weeks and left it at that. Doctor number two (the follow up) just wrote me a prescription for physical therapy. I've been doing the PT for almost 3 months now and it has done wonders for the shoulder injury and to a lesser extent the back. I agree that it seems like a pinched nerve and am thinking of seeking an accupuncturist in the area.


 Accupuncture can work wonders on some people, but I have also been told that on others it does nothing.  I had accupuncture treatments combined with my physiotherapy for a shoulder problem and I worked wonders.  I have to also second CeiCei's recommendation of seeing a good reputable chiropractor.  I love my chiropractor and he is the first one I consult when my back hurts.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, a chiropractor has been suggested and I'm fighting with my health insurance company to be able to visit the doctor of my choice.  The only one on their list in my area does not have a very good reputation.  An accupuncturist would be at my own expense regardless of who it is.  A friend of mine suggest a good massage therapist (again at my own cost of $65 per hour) as he had two compressed verts in his upper back several years ago and it helped him quite a bit.


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 6, 2005)

Check out activator.com for a listing of activator chiropractors in your area. Threaten law suit to your insurer.


----------



## TCA (Feb 7, 2005)

I was kicked in the back at a tournament in 1980 and for about 3 days i was in dire pain.  I went to a doctor in which he x-rayed but saw nothing unordinary and so he prescribed pain killers. The pain eventually subsided, however, occasionally i would have discomfort in my back.  Now come to 2004.  With occasional discomfort and sometimes outright pain, i went to a chiropractor and discovered a slipped L-5 which showed up on the x-ray.  Because of the long period of no treatment, i have caused some damage to the disc.  I have been receiving treatment from the chiropracter twice a week for about a year.  The results are slow but showing improvement.  My point is....Don't wait.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 7, 2005)

there really is little that can be done outside of what you are doing except for an opperation to relive the pressure between the verts.
Keep doing your PT, it may not seem as if it is helping but it dose. Excersise the best you can and keep stretching, you have to keep the body limber and strong.

It took me about 6 weeks until I got to feel half way decent after I pinched my sacral  nerve (and I did not have the compression frature). I still have days when it seem that my leg is just not strong or I feel that twing in my rump.

Best of luck to you with this problem


----------

